# "I want to change the world"



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Is that a statement you relate to? If so, in what capacity?


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Of course it is! And in anyway that i can!!!! I look for little ways to change the world everyday! LoL. But im an ENFP so its kinda my place in life to do so! Hehe! Why pose this question in an SJ forum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonn (Mar 17, 2014)

It is not as much the world, but more the Hive mind of society. Making a better place for everyone, not just the world itself, but the world in connection with the rest of society.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Kitty.diane said:


> Why pose this question in an SJ forum?


Because I'm curious about SJs' thoughts on this?


----------



## Almighty Malachi (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, I relate to that statement very strongly.

However, as much as I _desire _to change the world, it just isn't very realistic, or at least not on a large scale, so I have no real intention of changing it. The thing that I intend to do is find peace with the world and a way to accept what I can of it. Improving yourself seems like a much more obtainable goal than improving everything else.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Not really, I just don't want people to be mean to me. I doubt I could change anything anyway.


----------



## hanzer (Mar 20, 2014)

chimeric said:


> Is that a statement you relate to? If so, in what capacity?


Yes. At the moment it makes me think of Clapton.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Almighty Malachi said:


> Improving yourself seems like a much more obtainable goal than improving everything else.


Increasingly, that's where my own efforts have been directed as well. That, and smaller change on a local level, in my community.


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

No.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes, for the very basic reason that I don't think the world as it stands currently matches exactly the world as I believe it should be, and that discrepancy is disagreeable and should be addressed. Perhaps it would be more accurate to say "I want to see the world changed", as there's no way possible that I alone, or others acting through my agency, could effect meaningful wide-scale change, but the point is, I think, the same.

That's saying nothing of the particular changes I would approve of, and there are obvious practical difficulties with actually effecting any wide-scale global change, but on principle alone, the mere fact that the world as it is currently is not directly equivalent to the world as I would most prefer it to be is enough for me to say that, yes, "I want to change the world".


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Sort of. More like, "I'd like to leave the world a better place, for my having been here." Based on that, I'll change the world by starting with myself.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

Want to, yes, but I don't think it's possible for it to change too much. The problem isn't society or the system, it's human beings. Tear the world down to be rebuilt, and we will simply find new ways to do what we were doing before. Create an alternative, and the alternative will be the same old thing by a different name.

I've noticed this in the GLBT community when I turned to them for help, expecting an improved version of the rest of the world at least when it comes to gender and sexuality. Not so. Create an alternative, and they'll choose alternative people to ostracize while creating alternative boxes for you to fit into as well as alternatives to every imaginable problem you'll find elsewhere. You will have just as many bigots, only in a different color.

This has been the way of all groups I've turned to expecting an improvement over the rest of the world, ever since I was a small child. Dozens. You'll drink your poison either way, you just get to choose the flavor.

Which group of assholes do you most want to associate yourself with? To many, the answer is simply, "The assholes who are like me and so don't appear to be assholes, because I'm not an asshole, right?" For me it's, "The assholes who've helped me because I'm 'like them' while other assholes pretty much left me to drown because I'm not 'like them'."

Sometimes I think I want to go live on a plot of land away from everyone else, but I'm a bit absentminded and might not manage well. Just living emotionally apart from the problems of the world would be nice, but it keeps finding ways to drag me back in. To feel nothing for anything and finally have peace and clarity would be a dream come true.

Until then, I take opportunities to be kind in between being an asshole because, at least when relating to people on a surface level, I'm motivated to improve their circumstances and can empathize. The catch is that I find myself not wanting to know people beyond the surface so that I can assume the best of them and feel less alien, and even if I avoid that and have more personal conversations I'm unmotivated to become emotionally invested and entangled. It's only one change and contrary to what most people would recommend, but it's brought some color back into my life and planted this idea of enlightenment and vitality in separation and detachment into my head that battles with my loyalty to the assholes I call "my people".

Suffer the irony of being made sick and unsafe by exposure to other human beings while being a social species that requires their presence, but don't suffer alone.


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

Change the world? What are you, some kind of communist?

Seriously though, "changing the world" is a very idealistic sentiment that never holds up under close scrutiny. I can guarantee you that if you have some amazing idea for changing the world, you're not the first one to think of it. It hasn't been done yet because it can't be done. When it can be done, it will be done, and by people who are much better positioned to do it.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Kitty.diane said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been called crazy all my life. My goal has always been the same: peace and love and understanding throughout the entire world. Just because it's hard doesn't make it impossible. And yeah this means I'm depressed most days, because I think of and see so much misery, but that's what fuels me. I don't understand looking at misery and accepting it like it's reality. Reality is not static. How is that not obvious? It is whatever we make of it. It'll turn static once we are at perfection. Until then, we should change. A lot.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Buran said:


> Change the world? What are you, some kind of communist?
> 
> Seriously though, "changing the world" is a very idealistic sentiment that never holds up under close scrutiny. I can guarantee you that if you have some amazing idea for changing the world, you're not the first one to think of it. It hasn't been done yet because it can't be done. When it can be done, it will be done, and by people who are much better positioned to do it.


You contradict yourself. You say it can't be done yet also say other people can do it? This makes no sense. I don't think you thought very hard about this at all. This reflects more of your personal choice of giving up trying to gain influence, perhaps because your focus is elsewhere.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Buran said:


> Change the world? What are you, some kind of communist?
> 
> Seriously though, "changing the world" is a very idealistic sentiment that never holds up under close scrutiny. I can guarantee you that if you have some amazing idea for changing the world, you're not the first one to think of it. It hasn't been done yet because it can't be done. When it can be done, it will be done, and by people who are much better positioned to do it.


But you believe people _have_ changed the world, though?


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> You contradict yourself. You say it can't be done yet also say other people can do it? This makes no sense. I don't think you thought very hard about this at all. This reflects more of your personal choice of giving up trying to gain influence, perhaps because your focus is elsewhere.


Perhaps I should have phrased what I said more carefully as "can't be done _yet_ because circumstances are not right." For instance, the introduction of the automobile didn't change the world until expansive road systems were introduced as well. The circumstances need to be right before change can happen.


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

Privileged said:


> But you believe people _have_ changed the world, though?


One person can't change the world. Masses of people (armies, corporations, nations) inspired by one person's ideas, however, regularly do. In other words, _you_ can't change the world, per se, but you can get others to do it for you.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Buran said:


> Perhaps I should have phrased what I said more carefully as "can't be done _yet_."


It's all about networking. Every little bit counts.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Buran said:


> One person can't change the world. Masses of people (armies, corporations, nations) inspired by one person's ideas, however, regularly do. In other words, _you_ can't change the world, per se, but you can get others to do it for you.



Okay, but "you" and those others have to come up with/buy into the idea first. And immediately dismissing any idea as "impossible" pretty much negates that potential.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

i do not relate to this statement. i do not want to change the world, nor do i want to save the world. i just want to help the people, and make their life easier lol.


----------



## Liquid Metal (Nov 20, 2014)

Certainly. I live by my principles without fail and inspire those around me to try harder to be better people. I aim to expand this sphere of influence over the course of my life, leading by example. We have great potential if only we could cut out the nonsense. Puts me in mind of a David Bowie lyric. 

This MBTI stuff doesn't inspire confidence though.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, definitely.

In what capacity? A large one.



Kitty.diane said:


>


This.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Buran said:


> Change the world? What are you, some kind of communist?
> 
> Seriously though, "changing the world" is a very idealistic sentiment that never holds up under close scrutiny. I can guarantee you that if you have some amazing idea for changing the world, you're not the first one to think of it. It hasn't been done yet because it can't be done. When it can be done, it will be done, and by people who are much better positioned to do it.


It hasn't been done yet? Are you blind or something? The world is always changing. Everybody contributes in their own way. For example, in the UK, women started pushing for women's rights, a few decades ago. Because of that a female prime minster was voted into office. Because of that many other countries have followed suit, like in the US with a coloured man as president. These things are all connected. Without one person doing one thing it's less likely someone else will do another thing. When you look at it from a static viewpoint, nothing changes, but when you see it from a global viewpoint, nothing is ever the same.

It's perfectly possible to change the world. In fact I'm doing it just now whilst writing this to you, because it's different to what I was doing before, and because I may change some opinions from what I write. Everything has a knock on affect.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> It'll turn static once we are at perfection. Until then, we should change. A lot.


Reality can't turn static, or it would cease to exist. This is why perfection doesn't exist either. Perfection has to be found in everything you do, because you can't create it. It's already here.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Buran said:


> Perhaps I should have phrased what I said more carefully as "can't be done _yet_ because circumstances are not right." For instance, the introduction of the automobile didn't change the world until expansive road systems were introduced as well. The circumstances need to be right before change can happen.


You're seeing change as something that will only happen at a perfect time, but as I wrote to stelli above, perfection doesn't exist or work like that. It has be found in everything we do. You say "the change can't happen until the roads are built", but just by building the roads you're making a change. You're changing the world. 

It's just occurred to me that your Si would be making it hard for you to see this since it's not process oriented at all. It sees things in jumps, rather than one fluid motion.


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

ScarlettHayden said:


> You're seeing change as something that will only happen at a perfect time, but as I wrote to stelli above, perfection doesn't exist or work like that. It has be found in everything we do. You say "the change can't happen until the roads are built", but just by building the roads you're making a change. You're changing the world.
> 
> It's just occurred to me that your Si would be making it hard for you to see this since it's not process oriented at all. It sees things in jumps, rather than one fluid motion.


Good point. I do view "changing the world" as a step-by-step process. Take one step, you haven't really moved much. Take ten thousand, now you're getting somewhere. Similarly, the actions of one person alone are small, but the cumulative actions of many people can accomplish much. This is what I mean when I say "one person alone can't change the world".


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Sure, I would love to change the world. No more shortages of resources, no more violations of consent, no more natural disasters etc. Although I'm not naive enough to think that I'm likely to cause a significant change in my lifetime.


----------

